# AMD Bulldozer und Llano Preise Bekant !!



## Zyanoses (20. Mai 2011)

Hi leute vor wenigen Minuten habe ich im beim suchen nach news rund um kommende Hardware Eine Preisliste gefunden von kommenden AMD Bulldozer und Llano CPU´s.

Quelle: Tom's Hardware: News, Testberichte und Kaufberatung

Link:  AMD Bulldozer und Llano: Die Preise.


----------



## Skysnake (20. Mai 2011)

Jup hab ich um 18.50 Uhr auch schon gelesen, aber keine Ahnung was man davon halten soll 

So ne Liste kann ich auch erstellen.


----------



## ASD_588 (20. Mai 2011)

AMD verwendet bei den top modellen keine intregrirte graka.


----------



## Shi (20. Mai 2011)

Steht doch auch nirgendwo


----------



## Pal_Calimero (20. Mai 2011)

Wenn die FX-4110 nicht schneller als ein Intel Core i5-2500 ist, dann werd ich doch bei Intel bleiben. Preislich gesehen sind das ja doch unterschiede.


----------



## Scorpio78 (20. Mai 2011)

Naja wäre da ein weinig skeptisch, mal abwarten, wenn die CPU öffentlich vorgestellt wird.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (20. Mai 2011)

Und wann sollen die den nun kommen? Die Namensgebung find ich schon mal genial. I love FX - da denk ich noch an alte Zeiten^^


----------



## Shi (20. Mai 2011)

When it's done


----------



## Pal_Calimero (20. Mai 2011)

ja, wann ungefähr?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Mai 2011)

UNgefähr im Juni!

Ich halte die Preise für etwas hoch, jedenfalls für Zambezi!
Wenn die gerechtfertigt sind, dann wird der Bulldozer seinem Namen gerecht!


----------



## Ich 15 (20. Mai 2011)

hmm 95,96,97 Watt TDP wer es glaubt....


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Mai 2011)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> hmm 95,96,97 Watt TDP wer es glaubt....


 
Ich glaub das sind nur Lückenfüller. Die 97W stehen ja uach beim 4-Kern-Modell.

Sind eh nur Einstiegspreise, falls die überhaupt stimmen. Die Preise vom SandyBridge sind auch recht hoch gewesen im Vergleich zu jetzt.


----------



## DiabloJulian (20. Mai 2011)

Die Preise werden wieder fallen und angeglichen werden, kann sich da nur um Wochen handeln. Und dann beginnt erstma der richtige Preiskampf...


----------



## Pal_Calimero (20. Mai 2011)

bekannt mit doppel n!


----------



## Woiferl94 (20. Mai 2011)

Na da bin ich schon gespannt.


----------



## Ezio (20. Mai 2011)

Wenn die Leistung den Preisen entspricht, gute Arbeit von AMD.


----------



## Klutten (20. Mai 2011)

Wenn man schon eine News zu den Preisen verfasst, dann sollten diese auch hier im Forum zu sehen sein. Ein Link auf eine andere Seite ist nicht das, was man unter einer User-News versteht. So fern der Threadersteller die Preise nachtragen möchte, kann dieser Thread wieder geöffnet werden.


----------

